# Which parts of the Public Service are conducting a "Work to Rule"?



## Bronte (7 May 2009)

I had a most unpleasant experience today with a government body when I was told there is a work to rule on at the moment and the item I need will take longer than normal. 

I don't want to mention what happened until what I need is sorted out but can anyone point me to a list of where Irish civil servants are having work to rules. 

(I already know about the baggage handlers in Dublin airport for example). 

Work to rule means a go slow for those who don't understand the term.


----------



## A_b (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*

surely if they were "working to rule" it would take the same amount of time since it is something they do regularly.  Certainly a work to rule in teaching means just not completing extra work like organising matches, supervising etc and anywhere else I am aware of is just completing your normal work.  Usually the work to rule would be publicised in the media especially for governmental jobs.


----------



## Curious81 (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*

As far as I know people are only working to rule in the health service if a position has not been filled, ie. not taking on extra work if a colleague is going on maternity leave or has retired and is not being replaced.


----------



## becky (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*

There is one threatened here (HSE small select group) due to non filling of posts due to mat leave/retirments.

I would not describe a work to rule as a go slow as such. You are meant to work at the same pace but for example not perform certain tasks or cross cover a vacant post for a prolonged period. The rules attached to a work to rule can vary I admit but I honestly can't see a union telling people to work slower. 

I cross cover a colleague but would not be able to do hers and mine work on an ongoing basis. I personally would prefer to go to the gate and get rotten tomatoes thorwn at me than go on a work to rule.

I don't know if there is a list for the whole Civil Service/Public Service but the local HSE HR departments have to report nationally on IR issues like work to rules/number of suspensions etc.


----------



## Mpsox (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*

I thought there were also work to rules in place in the education sector, eg PTA meetings + the Gardai at the airport passport controls


----------



## Ciaraella (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*

I'm in Department of Justice and haven't heard anything about one here, definetely not PSEU anyway


----------



## becky (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*



Curious81 said:


> As far as I know people are only working to rule in the health service if a position has not been filled, ie. not taking on extra work if a colleague is going on maternity leave or has retired and is not being replaced.


 
We have got instructions not to perform the work of a vacant workers but it not a work to rule as far as I know - what I mean is formal industrial action following a vote. 

In reality work to rules are impossible (that why I'd preferr the rotten tomatoes). We have a girl who is on mat leave who covers a busy reception desk so her post is being covered inhouse - not covering it wasn't an option.


----------



## sue_flaherty (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*



Bronte said:


> I had a most unpleasant experience today with a government body when I was told there is a work to rule on at the moment and the item I need will take longer than normal. I don't want to mention what happened until what I need is sorted out but can anyone point me to a list of where Irish civil servants are having work to rules. (I already know about the baggage handlers in Dublin airport for example). Work to rule means a go slow for those who don't understand the term.


 
I work in the Civil service and there is no go slow where I am don't know why baggage handlers are mentioned as these are not Civil Servants.


----------



## g1g (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*



Mpsox said:


> I thought there were also work to rules in place in the education sector, eg PTA meetings + the Gardai at the airport passport controls


 
No work to rule in ed sector at the moment.


----------



## jellyjelly (7 May 2009)

*Re: Work to rule in Irish civil service*

Hey

I work in the Health Service, union is IMPACT there's work to rule with us either.

I hope you get things sorted.

J


----------



## ajapale (7 May 2009)

Bronte said:


> I had a most unpleasant experience today with a government body when I was told there is a work to rule on at the moment and the item I need will take longer than normal.
> 
> I don't want to mention what happened until what I need is sorted out but can anyone point me to a list of where Irish civil servants are having work to rules.
> 
> ...



Bronte,

Ive changed your title to better reflect your question, let me know if its ok.

From the replies so far it appears to me that there is no W2R in the Civil Service at present there may well be one in operation in one of the many agencies outside the Civil Service but part of the Public Service (ie baggage handlers).

Btw I dont agree with your definition of a work to rule. Try googling the term to get a better definition.

Since this relates to Employer/ee relations Ill move it to  Work, Employment. However if you wish I will move it to Letting Off Steam if it is merely a rant.
aj


----------



## Bronte (8 May 2009)

No problem with you changing the title as in any case I wouldn't be able to do it myself if you asked me.

None of you have mentioned the area I mean and it is definitely a Government department.  It is not a rant and the civil servant who told me said it was a work to rule and also mentioned that it was a go slow (that's the civil servants words not mine) and what could he do about it and in any case he wasn't going to help me because why should he.  Basically most unpleasant and unhelpful.  The worst kind of civil servant.  After I get the service I need I will let you know what it is but meanwhile I am waiting for the service I need.  Sorry to be cryptic but this is not a rant and I was genuinely upset yesterday.  

In relation to baggage handlers, I didn't realise they were not state employees but my other half actually missed a flight due to the mahem they have caused at Dublin airport.  This is a person who flies very frequently and has only ever missed 1 other flight ever before in many years of flying.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 May 2009)

Only places I know are agencies where because of the block on recuritment, roles left empty or understaffed are not being covered. This usually means just take a bit longer. 

Theres the possibility that the person you were dealing with spun you a yarn for some reason. You get nasty people in every walk of life, its not the sole preserve of CS. Perhaps rather than being upset, try and go around that person, find their manager, or go through someone else, or another sector. You could even lodge a complaint, or get a politician involved. Sometimes you've got to light a fire under people to get some action. Took us 3 or 4 years and involvement of a politician to get a payment from the healthboard.


----------



## becky (8 May 2009)

Industrial action in the form of a work to rule can be confined to one office in a large orgainisation.  

Saying they are on a go slow is terrible way to put it but my opinion would be that this is the particular Civil Servants reading of the sisuation.


----------



## Bronte (10 Jun 2009)

The department I was referring to was the passports office.  A senior official in an embassy told me there was a work to rule but this was incorrect as I later spoke to the passports office in Dublin and was informed there was no problem there at the moment and in fact they were working overtime.  There had been a problem months ago for one day I also understood.


----------



## Slim (10 Jun 2009)

Did you get sorted 'cos TDs have a fast track facility for passports if you're stuck?


----------



## Welfarite (11 Jun 2009)

Bronte, I hope it didn't take you that long (6 weeks until you could post where it was you were referring to!) to get sorted! But tplease explain further; was the 'rude' person in the embassy or the passport office? Was it on the day of the 'work to rule'? Was it just a once-off bad experience or were there more like it in later contacts?


----------



## Bronte (27 Aug 2009)

Welfarite I see you came back on this. The time delay was normal as being abroad I have to go through the embassy to get passports. In the past one could get passports directly but since America went security mad all has changed. 

I believe the reason for the rudeness is that the person dealing with passports is a career civil servant of high rank and didn't want to be dealing with menial work like passports which that person was forced to do due to the small size of the office. The person in the passports office in Dublin whom I contacted were nothing but kind and helpful.

I know in the civil service that you come across all sorts of people, but some of these people who can make life decidedly awkward and never think of the repurcussion of ordinary people. I refer in particular to past dealings with the social welfare office and being passed from pillar to post to the CWO, Fas etc for this form, that form that bit of ink which I see from AAM merrily continues to this day. 

My other half in Dublin airport about 2 months ago missed a flight due to the unoffical go slow/work to rule, (2nd missed flight in many years of travelling) and I see there is currently a go slow, not offical at Dublin currently, we try to avoid Dublin airport now because we know what goes on there. These people in their permanent jobs couldn't care less what effect people missing flights have.

No doubt we'll be hearing from the Aer Lingus staff soon enough.


----------



## PMU (27 Aug 2009)

Bronte said:


> I believe the reason for the rudeness is that the person dealing with passports is a career civil servant of high rank and didn't want to be dealing with menial work like passports which that person was forced to do due to the small size of the office.
> 
> I know in the civil service that you come across all sorts of people, but some of these people who can make life decidedly awkward and never think of the repurcussion of ordinary people.


    If you believe you have been badly treated by a Department of State, e.g incorrectly told there is a work to rule (there is no work to rule in the civil service) or have been treated without proper consideration, you have a right to complain under the relevant Customer Service Charter.  So for the Passport Office it’s: [broken link removed]  If you have been treated without courtesy you should complain to the department concerned.


----------



## shesells (27 Aug 2009)

Some people in the DSW in Cork and Kerry have been on a work to rule for months, has to do with vacancies not being filled AFAIK. Rent supplement claims are being seriously delayed as a result.


----------



## Bronte (28 Aug 2009)

shesells said:


> Rent supplement claims are being seriously delayed as a result.


 
And can you imagine what this does to people who have lost their jobs and have little or no income.  Instead of being treated quickly and kindly they are getting another knockback.


----------

